# What MMA Name is better for my dog?



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So I got some ideas in the gold sections and I decided a poll was needed.

Wasn't sure where to put this and it's MMA related, so mods please be kind and don't move it for a little while, so it gets a little traffic.

So what should I name my male German Shepherd?

I can't name is El Guapo btw, my girlfriend is naming her Hedgehog that.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Jacare just because you can think of me for the remainder of the dogs life !


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> So I got some ideas in the gold sections and I decided a poll was needed.
> 
> Wasn't sure where to put this and it's MMA related, so mods please be kind and don't move it for a little while, so it gets a little traffic.
> 
> ...


WTF? lol! Ok, I'll play along. Well, a German Shepherd is tall, lean and one of the most lethal strikers. You could say Jon Jones is like a German Shepherd. "Bones" would be a cool name...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> WTF? lol! Ok, I'll play along. Well, a German Shepherd is tall, lean and one of the most lethal strikers. You could say Jon Jones is like a German Shepherd. "Bones" would be a cool name...


Or I could not......lol sorry not a Jones fan haha, but would be a cool name for a dog though no one would know it's MMA related.


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

There are loads of choices

Shogun
Handsome
Magrinho
Little Evil
Rush
Semtex
Outlaw
Ice Cold
Suga
Rampage


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

There's a German Shepard i the park I walk my dog. She's pure awesome. This proooobably belongs in the lounge, or smacktalk. Lounge will get more traffic maybe? If you want me to move it there I will, otherwise I'll leave it be for now as I'm a dog person and biast.

Do you have the dog yet? If not wait for a couple of weeks. Their personality normally gives you the perfect name for them. Mine for instance eats absolutely anything (Lightbulbs, table cloths, plastic anything, the remote control etc etc) so he was named Pica. In veterinary terms that basically means eating odd objects  And in latin means magpie/thief. So it fitted perfectly. Plus people think I've named him after a pokemon which is awesome.

Anyways... out of those two, Jacare, easily.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Or I could not......lol sorry not a Jones fan haha, but would be a cool name for a dog though no one would know it's MMA related.


...Lol! Good point. If you're girl named the other one Bas, whoever would know that name would know who Bones was...funny thought though. Your Black House pic is tight. Would have been tops if it had the Nog brothers in the backround...


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

what about u name ur dog brock lesnar..

hehehe


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Jacare got my vote by far. Not only does it sound cool but "alligator" can describe german shepherds, once they grab onto something they don't let go.



My cat is named Remy and my fiance's cat is named Alley, I've nicknamed her Alistair. The best part is they hate eachother and have jab-battles all the time. hahaha


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

sean salmon


or




HENDO



EDIT: I am an idiot. You had Hendo as an option! I didn't even notice the poll before I replied, I just read your question.

Shame on me.

Hendo is a sweet name for a german shepherd.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Lol! Good point. If you're girl named the other one Bas, whoever would know that name would know who Bones was...funny thought though. Your Black House pic is tight. Would have been tops if it had the Nog brothers in the backround...


It would be, but I don't think there is anyway to fit them in and those four are some of my favorite fighters ever.



khoveraki said:


> Jacare got my vote by far. Not only does it sound cool but "alligator" can describe german shepherds, once they grab onto something they don't let go.
> 
> 
> 
> My cat is named Remy and my fiance's cat is named Alley, I've nicknamed her Alistair. The best part is they hate eachother and have jab-battles all the time. hahaha


I like Jacare too, but I'm thinking the name is too much of a mouthful, I had a shepherd named Wanderlei and people looked at me like I was slow when I told them his name haha. 

Btw isn't a nickname supposed to be shorter than the actual name? i.e Alley and Alistair?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> It would be, but I don't think there is anyway to fit them in and those four are some of my favorite fighters ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think Jacare is too long. And if you introduce your dog to somebody you don't want to look weird infront of just say his name is Jack. :thumb02:


The thing about Alley/Alistair is that, we call Remy "Remster" sometimes, so Alistair (Allster) came naturally. It wasn't until after I watched Remy vs. Alistair that I made the connection. :thumbsup:

BTW Remy is a thin athletic black cat that loves to jump and "Alistair" is a powerhouse, hugely tall 20+lb cat. lmfao talk about fitting your name.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Remster is the kind've name you give to a hamster. Jacare sounds like the kind've name you give to a fierce dog. And why exactly do you want to give your dog an MMA name by the way?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

How bout Kanto for the name?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You do know that I chose that screen name from the Kanto Plains in Japan where Tokyo is located right?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

It's not really my bag but I'm smelling what you're stepping in I think.








Mmmmm...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Remster is the kind've name you give to a hamster. Jacare sounds like the kind've name you give to a fierce dog. And why exactly do you want to give your dog an MMA name by the way?


No real reason, but fun. I originally wanted to name him after a BJJ move/position, more specifically a 10th planet position, Mission Control, Zombie, Chill dog, KF Move. Girlfriend says I already think JJ enough so it became a fighter name. 

And everyone names their GS sarge or something like a cop or military name. Had one named Captain. I was thinking Ace after Rich Franklin, but too Top Gun for me haha.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Could name him kimura, that is a cool name.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd name it Rampage.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Once had a bulldog named Moss after the giant dog in the Silver Fang cartoons 

My dad has a BIG st. berhnard named Chuck, not because of Liddell, just a coincidence...

Out of the two, Jacare, easily


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is a coincidence when it comes to your Dad's Saint Bernard. Rampage also sounds like a good name. Not sure what to say about Moss.


----------



## obama549 (Apr 13, 2011)

Tabares said:


> what about u name ur dog brock lesnar..
> 
> hehehe


My cat is named Remy and my fiance's cat is named Alley, I've nicknamed her Alistair. The best part is they hate eachother and have jab-battles all the time.

_________________ 
 cheat codes 
 game cheat codes


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I voted Hendo!

The audio impact on the dog is bigger and it's easier for him to learn his name...LOL

And it's a cool name also.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> My cat is named Remy and my fiance's cat is named Alley, I've nicknamed her Alistair. The best part is they hate eachother and have jab-battles all the time. hahaha





obama549 said:


> My cat is named Remy and my fiance's cat is named Alley, I've nicknamed her Alistair. The best part is they hate eachother and have jab-battles all the time.


wtf?........


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Voted Hendo but Reem is another that sounds ok


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> wtf?........


Oooh NO.....looks like the troll alarm went off......again!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well we were talking about dog names so I can understand him getting puzzled by the cat name. Otherwise it should all be good. Hendo does kind've sound like a good name in terms of a dog.


----------

